# Fantasy apocalypse?



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anybody used the legendary rules yet or seen a huge fantasy game? I haven't yet but if you have please post pics or a bat rep. Or describe what you think would be a kickass battle to fight. Thanks Angels of fire.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Not used those rule but before they came out I had some really good large games. The first being a 5000 point skaven vs Highelves fight, was really cool My skaven got their tails handed to them though.
The second was a 6000 point chaos army besieging a dwarf and empire alliance was a lot of fun to play. 
Bigh games rock.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I remember the second one siege of praag and as i remember we won didnt we?


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Cause we won. We had a reserve force of kislevites that made half there army turn round away from the wall that was funny.
The first one we fought together to. I uses my skaven and your aginst all your elves. you packed it with special characters and My skaven got killed in droves. think the death master managed to kill teclis though if I remember.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Oh yeah i forgot all about that i think i had tyrion in a unit of 18 silver helms or something.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the WD that came out for the 25th anniversary had a gigantic game but it wasn't apocalypse-esque because of the force organisation style they have. It was over 25000 points and it was within the rules...
WD340 it was


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes thats why I said has anybody used the legendary battle rules the ones in WD340.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have played 1 leg battle it was quite good but we had to change a few things to get it to work well the way magic dice is accrued was restrictive if i remember rightly and a few other niggles but it was easy to come to an agreement as things arose and it was a fun game.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

If played a 4000 point game, it was fucking sweet. It puts the game on to a new level, seeing two massive armys smashing shields, ace


----------

